# Deca,Test Cyp,Anavar



## thepatriot (Feb 22, 2012)

What do you guys think about this stack? I am 43 250lbs 6/2 and about 25% body fat. I have real good mass but would like to lose body fat and cut up after a bulking cycle. I had some D-Bols @ 10mg that a friend gave me and took those 1x a day for a week then 2x a day for three weeks and man that shit really worked good. Incredible amount of strength and made me feel real good. They are gone and I have other gear but I want to know if anybody has had good results from the below stack.

400 mg Deca 1x week
250 mg Test Cyp 1x week
20-40 mg Anavar ED

Thanks Dom


----------



## chold (Feb 22, 2012)

I would argue that your Test is on the low side...


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 22, 2012)

I would also argue that u should prob drop ur bf to at least 15% before u start cycle


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 22, 2012)

thepatriot said:


> What do you guys think about this stack? I am 43 250lbs 6/2 and about 25% body fat. I have real good mass but would like to lose body fat and cut up after a bulking cycle. I had some D-Bols @ 10mg that a friend gave me and took those 1x a day for a week then 2x a day for three weeks and man that shit really worked good. Incredible amount of strength and made me feel real good. They are gone and I have other gear but I want to know if anybody has had good results from the below stack.
> 
> 400 mg Deca 1x week
> 250 mg Test Cyp 1x week
> ...



IMO you'r cycle is way off. The comment about you'r body fat being to high is right on. #1
#2 If you dont keep you'r test @ twice what you'r deca is you may(will) have dick issues.
The anavar dose is ok I would go with the 40mgs per day though.
Another thing I see is are you planning on doing a ai for this cycle? 
Are you planning to take caber for possible progesterone issues from the deca?
Are you planning to run HCG? And if so at what dose?
And when you spoke about taking d-bol 1x a day you must not be aware that d-bol has a half life of about 4-6 hours.
I think you need to go back to the drawing board and get all these things in check. 
Plan it out much better than you have so far if you dont want issues.


----------



## scharfy (Feb 22, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> IMO you'r cycle is way off. The comment about you'r body fat being to high is right on. #1
> #2 If you dont keep you'r test @ twice what you'r deca is you may(will) have dick issues.
> The anavar dose is ok I would go with the 40mgs per day though.
> Another thing I see is are you planning on doing a ai for this cycle?
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS!!!!!


If you run the above cycle, without an AI, without an HCG baseline just to keep the nuts pumping, and 25% bodyfat I think you are asking for trouble.

The HCG is cheap and keeps the nuts going, makes PCT a breeze. A must IMO

The AI keeps you from growing tits, which at 25% body fat is gonna happen quickly.  Aromasin seems to be the best thing. FORMERON from black lion is getting rave reviews.

My suggestion would be to scratch the Deca(which you really need to add more test to counteract the progestin and/or caber - so it complicates things)

So now we can ramp up the Test to 500mg a week, keep the anavar or even ramp to 50-80mg a day (i know $$$$$$  (turanibol is a nice cheap shortcut to VAR),  buy some Aromasin, HCG, and clomid  (150$ all in)  to protect yourself.

Most people neglect the PCT and AI/HCG but the further and longer you play this game, the more you realize how crucial it is.

Ok - now we dial in the diet.

Truth is unless the diet is there, none of this shit will get seen anyway.

250g of protein a day min! Or you are wasting your time.

Test and Var are a monster if done right.  That shit will eat fat like PAC-MAN if your diet is decent

DECA is nice/ but that shit "eats" testosterone(my term).  Especially bigger dudes with a little more meat on the bones.. waters you up.

Good luck man, but for the love of GOD - AI/HCG/Clomid!!!!


----------



## thepatriot (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Bro's, Thanks for taking the time to help me with this. I have cycled before but in very low doses and not real seriously when I was in my twenties so this is my first real try at this. I have been researching this shit like crazy but its nice to get help from the soldiers in the field so to speak...

As for the D-Bol, I realize what the half life is but I have never tried it and I was concerned that it would put on water weight and the sides so I kept it low first time around. I can tell you that my strength damn near doubled and I did see the affects almost right away. 

As for the Deca, I did want to run it 200mgs a week & 500 on the cyp but I read on a few other sites that the Deca should be at least 2mg per pound of body weight to see good affect. Is that meant if you run it alone or stacked? I damn sure do not want any deca dick at all...I mean whats the sense of getting in shape and looking good if your dick don't work right?

I do have clomid, arimex and hcg but I haven't started any of that yet. This is my third week of my cycle the first two was just deca, I just started the Anavar cuz that gear just came in. 

Do you think I should stitch the dosages to 200mg Deca & 500mg Cyp? I already have the Deca so I might as well use it. 

How & when should I use the hcg and the AI in ur opinion? I thought that post cycle was best , wasn't sure during the on cycle. I am going to get some nolvadex to. 

The half life of the Anavar is about 8 hrs so I am taking that 3x a day @ 20mg a tab so 60mg a day should stack nicely correct?

Thanks again for the help bro's, I really appreciate the info


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 23, 2012)

I am about your age, and be prepared for very serious shutdown with the Deca.  I did only 75% of what you did, and it shut me down for several weeks to a month in a way that coming off just test did not.

Does your wife know?  If not, you may spend a month explaining to her why you used to satisfy her and now cannot . . . 

As the others said, too, twice the Deca for the test.

I did 600/300.  It worked very well for gains, but really shut down my system.

I just noticed that you have not tried AAS in 20 years.  Why not just do a cycle of test, with nothing else (maybe dbol to help start it)?  It will certainly be a lot easier recovery following the cycle.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 23, 2012)

thepatriot said:


> I damn sure do not want any deca dick at all...I mean whats the sense of getting in shape and looking good if your dick don't work right?


Deca dick is just on cycle.  What a lot of people do not discuss is how much harder the Deca is in recovery, i.e., after cycle.  Your wife will not be able to keep her hands off of your new muscular physique at the end of your cycle, but about two weeks or so after your cycle, you will not be interested in sex for 5 weeks and unable to perform when you try.

Test - not so bad.

Deca - hard to recover.


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2012)

Test Cyp dose is too low (that is cruise shit, not blast)

Deca dose is ehh, and your test Dose (usually) should be 1.5x your Deca dose. 600 Test, 400 Deca <---Example

Anavar is weak and for children/women. Up it to 75mg ED or Use something else you can better afford.


You are welcome


----------



## scharfy (Feb 23, 2012)

Go to the sticky section on pct.

Summary:  very little hcg is necessary to simulate the LH that will keep your nuts pumping just a little. 500 iu a week is ok. Just wanna give em a little signal

Arimdex can start now. Probably already have dreaded estrogen floating through.
Clomid is the closer 10 days after last shot for cyp/ent
Check sticky by heavyiron on pct 

It's critical info. 

Good luck


----------



## Sterolized (Feb 23, 2012)

thepatriot said:


> What do you guys think about this stack? I am 43 250lbs 6/2 and about 25% body fat. I have real good mass but would like to lose body fat and cut up after a bulking cycle. I had some D-Bols @ 10mg that a friend gave me and took those 1x a day for a week then 2x a day for three weeks and man that shit really worked good. Incredible amount of strength and made me feel real good. They are gone and I have other gear but I want to know if anybody has had good results from the below stack.
> 
> 400 mg Deca 1x week
> 250 mg Test Cyp 1x week
> ...


 
I wouldnt run this at all...
1- your BF is way too high to notice any sorts of the types of gains youre looking for.
2-Deca is terrible IMO, I wouldnt recommend it for anyone, plus at 400mg youre gonna put on more water weight which is the opposite of what youre looking for. Not to mention its a bitch trying to recover from with its length it stays in your system.. stay away from deca, run NPP instead.
3-Test @ 250mg is just a tad above trt dosages so you won't get a lot out of it or again as much as you may expect unless your body just reacts to gear extremely well. I would also split your pins into twice a week or every 5 days.
4-As far as the anavar goes, everyone reacts differently to it. you will have to find your sweet spot, mine is @ 70mg ed, 30mg ed didnt do much for me so be prepared.

all in all, this cycle is kinda poorly planned and I would scrap it. Whats your plan for pct?


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 23, 2012)

One thing no one has mentioned thus far and I'm far from an expert is this do yur research and get EVERYTHING you need including pct before you start cycle. Sometimes shit don't show up when you think and you have to go out and buy a bra to support the new boobs


----------



## thepatriot (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Bro's again, thanks for the info!! As for the body fat I'm not sure I was correct..I used a shitty scale and it may have been off cuz I can def see the effects of what I have been using and I just dont look that heavy. 

You guys scared the shit out of me as far as the Deca goes because my dick working is more important than how I look. I do know a few bros that use Deca stacked with cyp like some of you suggested 200mg/500 cyp and they said they have never had a problem with Deca. I know everybody reacts differently but I am not willing to take that chance. 

I have clomid that I figured i would use pct and just started .5mg of Arimedex today. I have to be honest..I dont know NPP of caber is. I think I will take the adive of you guys and stop the Deca & up the Anavar to 80mgs a day..

I also have primo and winny tabs sitting around...

My only other question is how do I use the hcg? I have 5000 iu and so many different webs say differnt shit its hard to keep up. Bascially i want to shed fat, cut up feel good and want to fcuk all the time. I have proviron coming with some more test prop, I figured to use the proviron for the androgenic affects but it looks like just putting a cycle together so quickly and winging it is not too smart...


----------



## Sterolized (Feb 23, 2012)

thepatriot said:


> Hey Bro's again, thanks for the info!! As for the body fat I'm not sure I was correct..I used a shitty scale and it may have been off cuz I can def see the effects of what I have been using and I just dont look that heavy.
> 
> You guys scared the shit out of me as far as the Deca goes because my dick working is more important than how I look. I do know a few bros that use Deca stacked with cyp like some of you suggested 200mg/500 cyp and they said they have never had a problem with Deca. I know everybody reacts differently but I am not willing to take that chance.
> 
> ...



If u have enough primo to run a full length cycle of at least 400mgs pw then toss that in! Prami and caber are dopamine inhibitors which prevent the prolactin effects Deca and tren cause being progestins. The prami or caber is what will keep the sex drive all full force when you run the gear that kills it. Npp is a nandrolone with fast propionate ester. I love it in all my cycles bc u get the full gains and good joints without all the hard sides Deca brings with it. Just IMO tho. Dude when it comes to gear and your cycle never fuckin wing it! U waste your hard earned cash and gear by thinking like that! Put it all together ahead of time and make sure u have it all at once before u start!

Best of luck to u bro, please let me know if u need anymore help or questions!


----------



## Sterolized (Feb 23, 2012)

Deca sux!!!! That is all...


----------



## thepatriot (Feb 23, 2012)

Man I cant thank you guys enough for the info. I'm going to look into the prami & caber. Ive been on a million sites selling gear and have never seen...atleast not that I remember..Bro thx again for the help. I wont be winging shit anymore but boy have a made some gains, my girl says i am huge and I was big to start out with. At 43 yrs old I feel great too. Just gonna tweek some things and see where that takes me. I have learned a lot!


----------



## Sterolized (Feb 24, 2012)

thepatriot said:


> Man I cant thank you guys enough for the info. I'm going to look into the prami & caber. Ive been on a million sites selling gear and have never seen...atleast not that I remember..Bro thx again for the help. I wont be winging shit anymore but boy have a made some gains, my girl says i am huge and I was big to start out with. At 43 yrs old I feel great too. Just gonna tweek some things and see where that takes me. I have learned a lot!



I've noticed the website CEMproducts has the prami and so does chemicalneed.com. I want to say that cem was cheaper tho I'd go that route. Anytime u run a progestin (Deca or tren) u need the prami! It also helps prevents the sides your AI bring as well. No guy or body builder wants a dead dick! Get on it bro!


----------



## thepatriot (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Sterolized, thx for the help. I tried to pm you last night and after spending ten mintues writing the shit up I found out I dont have enough post to pm members...lmao, I really dont why you would need a certain amount of post but I also dont know why Obama got elected....lol


----------



## Sterolized (Feb 24, 2012)

thepatriot said:


> Hey Sterolized, thx for the help. I tried to pm you last night and after spending ten mintues writing the shit up I found out I dont have enough post to pm members...lmao, I really dont why you would need a certain amount of post but I also dont know why Obama got elected....lol



Yeah, I noticed u need 25 posts to pm... Post em up and pm me bro, I'll help u anyway I can!


----------



## USMC (Feb 24, 2012)

Up the test to twice weekly, up the Var to 75mg daily if you're gonna use it at all and run it on the backend. And def get some Caber, and quickly when running that Deca.

Armidex and HCG are user pref. If you did the research on them you can come to your own conclusions. Everyone reacts diffrently so the autmatic you MUST do X is out the window, IMO. Some people are prone to Gyno while others aren't, same thing with the ol nut's shrinkage. Personally I haven't gotten either, and thats with some pretty bad abuse in my younger days. I personally keep both on hand just in case but don't use either. I'm on the lines of less chemicals and fluctuations the better. If something becomes amiss than address it at that point. More of a KISS person.


----------



## thepatriot (Feb 25, 2012)

Thx USMC I am with you as less is better sometimes. KISS is always a good way to go. I have never had a problem with nut shrinkage but this is also my first real cycle as far as dosages go and stacking. I have caber on order and looking forward to given it a shot...thx again bro


----------

